# Ναι, το νιώθω...



## nickel (Jul 21, 2011)

*Ναι, το νιώθω. Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν πρέπει να χαρώ ή να πονέσω...*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2011)

Λες να τα κατάφερε η Χάιντι;


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 22, 2011)

Τι είναι αυτό; ????


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2011)

Da will es zunaechst scheinen, als ob von unserm _aussenpolitischen_ Schicksal alle Moeglichkeiten auch unserer inneren Politik heute abhaengig waeren. Will man uns vernichten oder will man uns nur ausbeuten? scheint die traurige Alternative unseres kuenftigen Daseins. Genauer zugesehen aber offenbart sich, dass solche politische 'Willensfreiheit' fuer die aeussere Politik der uns umbegenden umgebenden Weltmaechte gar nicht besteht. Nicht minder unfrei als der Besiegte, muss auch der Sieger seine Politik als die Kunst des Moeglichen betrieben: materialgerecht! Das 'Material' fuer die aeussere Politik der andern aber sind wir, wir in unserm jetzigen Zustand und in dem, was wir aus uns in der Folge machen. Unsere _innere Politik_ also bestimmt die Moeglichkeiten der aeusseren Politik der andern und damit zugleich auch unsere eigene Aussenpolitik. (Karl Korsch, 1919)


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 22, 2011)

Γιαβόλ, καμαράντ Κώστας. Τρανσλατσιόν για τους κατακτημένους που δεν ομιλούν γερμάνεν γλώσσεν; Ή ράους εμείς;


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2011)

Α, Αζιμούθιε, εγώ δεν μεταφράζω από τα γερμανικά. Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς η ανάρτησή μου δεν απαντούσε στο προηγούμενο τετρατσίγκελο ερώτημά σου! Μάλλον σχολίαζε την πολιτική επικαιρότητα, όπως υποθέτω και ο νηματανοίξας. Πάντως ο αρμόδιος για υμπερζέτσουνγκ καμ*ε*ράντ/γκενόσε είναι ο Δόκτωρ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 22, 2011)

Έφτασεεε....

Αρχικά, όλες οι σημερινές δυνατότητες της εσωτερικής πολιτικής μοιάζει να εξαρτώνται από τη μοίρα της _εξωτερικής πολιτικής_ μας. Η θλιβερή επιλογή της μελλοντικής μας ύπαρξης μοιάζει να είναι: «Θέλουν να μας εκμηδενίσουν ή απλώς να μας εκμεταλλευτούν;» Με προσεκτική παρατήρηση όμως αποκαλύπτεται ότι τέτοια πολιτική «ελευθερία βούλησης» δεν υφίσταται καν για τις παγκόσμιες δυνάμεις που μας περιβάλλουν (μάλλον πρέπει να είναι umgebenden στο πρωτότυπο). Εξίσου μη ελεύθερος όσο ο νικημένος, πρέπει και ο νικητής να ασκεί την πολιτική του ως τέχνη του εφικτού: σύμφωνα με τα υλικά στοιχεία! Τα «υλικά» για την εξωτερική πολιτική του άλλου είμαστε όμως εμείς, στην τωρινή κατάστασή μας και στην κατάσταση που θα δημιουργήσουμε στη συνέχεια. Επομένως, η _εσωτερική πολιτική_ μας καθορίζει τις δυνατότητες της εξωτερικής πολιτικής των άλλων και συνεπώς, ταυτόχρονα, και τη δική μας εξωτερική πολιτική (Καρλ Κορς, 1919).

_Εξαιρετική επιλογή, Κώστα!_


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ, Δόκτορ! Ναι, umgebenden, φυσικά. Αλλά μήπως "μοίρα της _εξωτερικής πολιτικής_ μας" -> "_εξωτερική_ μας μοίρα"; ΜΟΛ ΤΔ-ΚΚ γερμ  Άκυρο! ξέχασα το politischen! :inno:


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2011)

Επειδή οι Γερμανοί φαίνεται να αρχίζουν να αντιλαμβάνονται ότι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να μην τρέχουν να βουλώνουν τις τρύπες μας είναι να βοηθήσουν να φτάσουμε στα πλεονάσματα, θα επενδύσουν μεν, αλλά σαν Γερμανοί, όχι σαν κουτόφραγκοι:

*Επενδύσεις «υπό ειδικό καθεστώς» σχεδιάζει η Γερμανία*

[...] Σύμφωνα με το ρεπορτάζ της εφημερίδας, στις ζώνες θα ισχύει ειδική εργατική και φορολογική νομοθεσία, ενώ θα υπάρχει σύνδεσμος, μέσω του οποίου οι επενδυτές που δραστηριοποιούνται εκεί θα έχουν επαφές με την πολιτεία.

Η γερμανική κυβέρνηση φέρεται να σχεδιάζει τη διοργάνωση οικονομικού συνεδρίου, με τη συμμετοχή γερμανών οικονομικών παραγόντων και την υποστήριξη της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης και στη συνέχεια πανευρωπαϊκού επενδυτικού συνεδρίου. Παράλληλα, εξετάζεται η δραστηριοποίηση του γερμανικού οργανισμού εμπορίου και επενδύσεων ("German Trade and Invest"), προς άγραν επενδυτών.

Οι γερμανικές επιχειρήσεις, οι οποίες επεφύλαξαν θετική υποδοχή στις αποφάσεις της συνόδου κορυφής για το ελληνικό χρέους, δείχνουν ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για τους κλάδους της Ενέργειας, του Τουρισμού, των Τηλεπικοινωνιών και των Μεταφορών. [...]
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.oikonomia&id=295694​


----------



## anef (Jul 23, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Από πού είναι το απόσπασμα του Κορς;


----------



## Costas (Jul 23, 2011)

Karl Korsch, Gesamtausgabe, Band 2: Raetebewegung und Klassenkampf, Schriften zur Praxis der Arbeiterbewegung 1919-1923 (Frankfurt am Main, 1980), σελ. 81 [Die Politik im neuen Deutschland, Berlin 1919, δημοσ. σε έντυπο του SPD]


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2011)

Καταληκτική παράγραφος άρθρου του Κώστα Γιαννακίδη στο protagon.gr:

Το ξέρουμε όλοι. Αυτό που συμβαίνει με τους ταξιτζήδες και κάθε κοινωνική ομάδα που κινητοποιείται στις παρυφές της παρανομίας, εκδηλώνεται σχεδόν σε κάθε δραστηριότητα του δημόσιου και κρατικού βίου. Άτολμες κυβερνήσεις διοικούν με βάση τη συγκυρία, έχοντας το μάτι στην κλεψύδρα του πολιτικού τους χρόνου και στον κουμπαρά του κοινωνικού τους αποθέματος. Η ισονομία ή η οριζόντια εφαρμογή των νόμων αποτελούν αντικείμενο πολιτικής κριτικής και αντιπαράθεσης, ενώ δεν έπρεπε καν να τίθενται ως θέμα συζήτησης. Στη Νορβηγία ο μακελάρης θα καταδικαστεί σε 21 χρόνια κάθειρξη, δεν γίνεται να μείνει μέσα περισσότερο. Και θα τα περάσει, να είστε σίγουροι, σε αξιοπρεπείς συνθήκες. Εδώ θα ήταν νεκρός πριν φτάσει στο δικαστήριο. Ποια χώρα σας αρέσει περισσότερο;​
Δύσκολα μάς τα βάζει. Αποκλείεται να μη μας αρέσει κανένα από τα δύο;


----------



## Elsa (Jul 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Στη Νορβηγία ο μακελάρης θα καταδικαστεί σε 21 χρόνια κάθειρξη, δεν γίνεται να μείνει μέσα περισσότερο. Και θα τα περάσει, να είστε σίγουροι, σε αξιοπρεπείς συνθήκες. Εδώ θα ήταν νεκρός πριν φτάσει στο δικαστήριο. Ποια χώρα σας αρέσει περισσότερο;
> Δύσκολα μάς τα βάζει. Αποκλείεται να μη μας αρέσει κανένα από τα δύο;



Άσε κ. Γιαννακίδη μας... Εδώ, 20χρονα με γκαζάκια που δεν προκάλεσαν σχεδόν ούτε υλικές ζημιές, φορτώθηκαν με 25 χρόνια, παρά την αντίθετη εισαγγελική πρόταση, τι μας λέτε...


----------

